# Amazon Prime - What to watch?



## Paul33 (1/2/22)

So I recently signed up for Amzon Prime and am wading through what they have to offer.

Any recommendations?

I am waiting for the Reacher series to start in a few days, the trailer looked really good!

the lord of the rings series is coming in September as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (1/2/22)

It’s the question I kept asking myself during the 6 months free subscription then I just cancelled it 

Sorry bud. I’d add a R100 and get Netflix instead

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s the question I kept asking myself during the 6 months free subscription then I just cancelled it
> 
> Sorry bud. I’d add a R100 and get Netflix instead
> 
> View attachment 249455


I have netflix as well

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/22)

but I hear you, its a bit of a shambles on there and netflix definitely got the app functionality spot on!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/2/22)

On a serious note, I probably managed to get something decent to watch there 2 or 3 times at most. And each time, I had to dig deep....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (1/2/22)

The only good thing is Grand tour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (1/2/22)

Seriously, guys?

Prime's menu is an absolute dog's breakfast and their films run to the B-iest B-movies ever (some of which are pretty charming), BUT - 

-Preacher (hell, yeah!)
-The Boys (even more hell, yeah!)
-Farscape (for those who like their programming old)
-Corner Gas (seriously, if you've never watched it you have missed one of the few Canadian gems)
-Lower Decks (s'OK)
-Good Omens (literally hell, yeah!)
-The Expanse (Perfection. Really)
-Wheel of Time (nicely done, I'm in two minds about this one)
-Picard (love it or hate it)
-American Gods (!)
-Grand Tour (three idiots in cars)
-Clarkson's Farm (I REALLY liked this)

So it's not all crap by any manner of means, but you have to wade through a lot before you find the good stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (1/2/22)

I salute your perseverance. If I spend more than 15 minutes looking for a movie to watch, I just give up and type 8711 in the Netflix search menu (horror) it always works!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/2/22)

I had signed up for amazon prime 1-month prime when I was India. You get free and priority deliveries on select items plus you get amazon prime video free with it. Unfortunately, I forgot to cancel at the end of the trial and they deducted around R300 for the subscription.
In the last year I watched "The boys" on it and then two Indian sitcoms "The family man" and "Mirzapur". That's it.


----------



## Adephi (6/2/22)

Parks and Recreation, if you are into that kind of comedy.

Amazon got some great documentaries. 

And off course, Borat.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/2/22)

Ill never go prime again. Had it, hated it. Took 6 months to cancel it. Some or other system issue on their side. Had to recreate my account with the US team about 5 times, which resulted in me getting deducted 5 times in one month. Another 2 months to get refunded.

I have Netflix. But shelled out few extra bucks for vpn and now watch majority of my stuff on Tubi, which is free, via US vpn (SA Tubi sucks ass)

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/2/22)

so far the Reacher series hasnt disappointed. its not going to win emmys for best acting but its fun and entertaining like the books.

watching the mentalist from season 1 again.

i suppose i could download this stuff and watch it but im lazy clearly


----------



## Grand Guru (8/2/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ill never go prime again. Had it, hated it. Took 6 months to cancel it. Some or other system issue on their side. Had to recreate my account with the US team about 5 times, which resulted in me getting deducted 5 times in one month. Another 2 months to get refunded.
> 
> I have Netflix. But shelled out few extra bucks for vpn and now watch majority of my stuff on Tubi, which is free, via US vpn (SA Tubi sucks ass)


A VPN sub to watch Netflix US and YouTube Premium (R95) are worth every cent! You get to watch YouTube ad free, YT music with background play etc. and with the VPN, loads and loads of free movies on YT too.


----------

